# installing software



## huh (Sep 23, 2010)

Whenver I install software, do I have to restart the computer to make it available? 

For example, I just installed vim, do I have to restart to be able to use vim?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Sep 23, 2010)

Depends on the shell.  

```
rehash
```
usually immediately enables a newly
installed binary to be found in the
executable path.
With some shells, it will
ask you for a corrected similar name
before automagically finding the
not-yet-rehashed correct binary.


----------



## lyuts (Sep 23, 2010)

huh said:
			
		

> Whenver I install software, do I have to restart the computer to make it available?
> 
> For example, I just installed vim, do I have to restart to be able to use vim?



In general, the only restart needed is when lets say you have recompiled the kernel and you want the new kernel to work. In your case no restart is needed, but in order to use it right away in the shell you might need to do what *jb_fvwm2* said.


----------

